# Last lamb born last night-acting kinda dull now.



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 29, 2012)

From one of the new white dorper girls whose only been here about a week..I normally jug them, but this gal was having none of that..takes time to gentle them down sometimes..

Anyway, I got to see the WHOLE process..and of course, did not have my phone, so no pictures....

Good size, healthy looking ram lamb..the year of the rams..ugh..

He nursed..this morning seemed alittle blah..hoping it was just our slightly chilly night that was making him pissy..going home at lunch to check on him..ewe is going into the pen tonight come heck or high water..he was warm this morning, not cold..just not "active" like I would expect.

Any suggestions or experiences on a similar situation? causes? 

blurry pic


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Tex, congrats on the lamb . I've found that most of my lambs have slept a lot the first day. Do you think this could be what you are seeing? Is he nursing well and otherwise fine?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 29, 2012)

he nursed well last night after being born. I rechecked about 8 and he was napping with momma over him.

this morning he was laying down when I went to feed..I picked him up to make sure he wasnt cold, then set him standing..he kinda wobbled around abit and just stood with his mother..no nursing (mabey he just nursed and was napping and I woke him up?)

The ewe has a bag, but it looks smaller then it did yesterday before she lambed..so Im inclined to think he drank a good amount.

I dont know..going home in abit to check on him..


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 29, 2012)

How's he doing?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 29, 2012)

oh, this is the time, as a producer when ya say.. "Well, at least I learned something and I wont ever do it again."

Got home..lamb had a cut on his ear..he was nursing and acting OK..friend sees LG pup chewing on lamb..ugh..

Thru alittle effort, momma and lamb are now confined..Pup was disaplined...and  I feel stupid for leaving a 5 month old pup in a with lambing ewes..I know better..

Lamb looked alittle bewildered..but nursed. I am going to move him and the ewe to a small pen with some rye in it..for about a week or so, until he is stronger and the ewe is more bonded to him. 

Ewes will be jugged come heck or high water..and this pup will NOT be in with newborns..


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope your lamb feels better. He's really pretty!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bleccchhh! I know exactly what you mean. My dogs turned a year old Jan 9., I still have not let them attend a birthing unsupervised. The white one (Penny) still wants to play with the lambs, but only the bottle babies. She will paw at them and likes it when the little ram decides to butt her. She just wants to play but......you know. The other dog (Sophie) is easier to trust. If i correct her, it sticks and i dont have to worry about her going back to the undesireable behaviour as soon as i turn my back. I'm So glad that it's something you can easily correct. Very glad it's not something medical and I'm glad that he's thriving otherwise. 

YAY, another healthy happy lamb


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

How's he doing today?  Was his navel dipped in iodine?  If he's still sluggish I'd check his temp ASAP.  He may have navel ill which could be causing the unthriftiness.  Hope he's doing better though!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, navel doctored at birth..

So an update..this morning, lamb VERY listless..and cold..wouldnt stand..I held him up and he nursed for a moment..then no more..

Took him to an experienced sheep friend's house (thank goodness for friends!) and we made up a small bottle of milk replacer..got some down him..put him in front of the heater. I think this is a combination of getting chilled..and the dog messing with him..

He is now at work with me, a spaceheater blowing on him....he napped..and woke up abit ago..eyes were EXTREMLY bright..is now napping again. Will give him some more of the bottle in abit...and we'll see how the day progresses. Ive come to terms with the fact I may have a bottle lamb on my hands..but Im hoping he is strong enough by the end of the day that he can go back into the jug with his mother...

Will update..hes a fighter for sure..

Sheep rearing 101..LOL


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

That's good that he's doing better now.  Another question...have you checked the ewe's udder?  Is it producing milk?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

She does..I did get milk from her..after I pinned her against the wall..this morning in my attempt to get him to nurse.

He nursed the night he was born..tail flicking and everything...

he is napping again..drank alittle of his bottle. I am going to give him some banamine for his "shockiness" and for any pain from the dog's "love"..

touch and go..hes still alive..just not sure he'll be able to go back out with mom unless he's up and bouncing around...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I saw you said he nursed the night he was born, but sometimes they'll still flick their tails even when there's no milk!    Good luck with him!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

interesting..I didnt know that..

I did get milk from momma..

he is just VERY weak right now..bottle is helping, but still weak


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 1, 2012)

When I've had a difficult birth and I think the lamb and/or ewe could use a kick start I've used nutri drench for sheep. It's "formulated to rapidly deliver energy and essential nutrients." 

Hate that he's not out of the woods yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Remuda..still no change..he doesnt want to bottle now.

We are going to tube him tonight..and Ill stop and mabey get some of the nutri drench. Was reading about a glucose injection you can give them too..I dont know..he is so very weak. Im going to try my darnest to save him..no one can say I sure didnt try. 

what frustrates me is I really cant pinpoint a cause..did he go into shock due to the pup? did he get chilled? did he not get enough to eat? is the ewe a "Bad momma"? Was he born "weaker"?..very frustrating.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 1, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> thanks Remuda..still no change..he doesnt want to bottle now.
> 
> We are going to tube him tonight..and Ill stop and mabey get some of the nutri drench. Was reading about a glucose injection you can give them too..I dont know..he is so very weak. Im going to try my darnest to save him..no one can say I sure didnt try.
> 
> what frustrates me is I really cant pinpoint a cause..did he go into shock due to the pup? did he get chilled? did he not get enough to eat? is the ewe a "Bad momma"? Was he born "weaker"?..very frustrating.


hope your baby gets better


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 1, 2012)

what frustrates me is I really cant pinpoint a cause..did he go into shock due to the pup? did he get chilled? did he not get enough to eat? is the ewe a "Bad momma"? Was he born "weaker"?..very frustrating. 

Who can say... And it may be a combination of all of the above. You are doing all you can for him, I hope he turns it around. Best of luck and I hope you'll keep us posted.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

Unfortunatly, the little guy passed away this afternoon..

Whose to say what did it..or if it was a combination....

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and kind posts.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap, sorry to hear that. Is the ewe doing well? This lambing stuff can really be bittersweet. Have your other newbies settled in all right?


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 

Liz


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 1, 2012)

my son insisted we bury the little guy, so he is now keeping company with the dogs and horse we've buried at the ranch.

The ewe seemed to kinda look for him abit and called..but has settled down since then.

Everyone else is doing fine..new gals and the other lambs too..black lambs are growing very well.

When youve got stock, youll have losses..just hard when it looked better this morning and he then went downhill thruout the day...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 2, 2012)

you prolly already know this, but you may need to cut back on the ewes rations to help her dry up and keep an eye on her udder to make sure she doesn't have any problems. Really glad the rest of the gang is doing well. Agree with you on the stock losses. Just have to keep looking ahead and stay positive. Hugs to you and your son


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Remuda..and yep..she is on the "dry her up" ration, along with her sister who I weaned the lamb off of 2 weeks ago...keeping an eye on her bag too..wish I knew someone with an orphan..she seems like a good momma..even went back to the jug and looked for her lamb..

moving up and out..lambing is done til the fall..now have lambs to wean, halterbreak and start getting ready for shows.

a friend forwarded me an article on LGD's and how, sometimes, they can sense when an animal in the flock isnt "right"..the behavior described was similar to what my pup did..I still will not trust her for awhile to be with newborns..but it definantly gave room for thought and possabilities.. Friend felt something else was wrong, as he should have bounced back abit better after getting some MR in him..but who knows..I wont what if myself to death..learn for next time complications arise.


----------

